# Gas leaking from OHV breather tube



## Kolund406 (Jan 5, 2022)

I have a Toro 24” Powermax 2 stage 724 OE. purchased in 2016. Admittedly, not properly stored. Never drained the gas and last year it would only run on half choke, so I let her rip on half choke - only used it twice last year. (terrible maintenance and ownership, I know) In any case I’ll jump to the problem. This year, it is now leaking gas heavily from the OHV breather tube. I have done research, tried to fix my OEM carb (cleaned it, took her out, ensured the float was not getting stuck etc.) exacerbated the problem and wouldn’t even start after I got my mitts on it. So I bought a new carb for $55 from Walmart. Put the new carb in and it fires right up and runs great now, however, it’s leaking gas very badly through that OHV breather tube still. What would cause THAT much gas to go to the crankcase? I am at a loss now and not sure where to go. It would likely go through a tank of gas in 10 min for perspective on leakage. ANY help would be appreciated. My next step is to take her in and pay $80 an hr in labor and probably $300 in parts or be told she needs a new engine.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Picture of problem?
I am guessing the "OHV breather tube" hangs down and is not attached to anything? I


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Do Not run that machine if gas is getting in the crankcase ......


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Did you drain the oil/crankcase after replacing the first carb? If not, you're just pumping out the excess now. 
Whats your oil/crankcase fluid level?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Do Not run that machine if gas is getting in the crankcase ......


Never a truer statement. Engine damage will occur quickly.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

If it the carb is flooding you will see gas dripping out of the carb intake. Remove the cover and observe with the shut off in the on posiion(if you have one) and a half a tank or more of gas. Change the oil. When you tip a small engine you risk getting gas in the oil. So always drain the gas or shut off the gas supply.


----------



## Kolund406 (Jan 5, 2022)

laser3kw said:


> Picture of problem?
> I am guessing the "OHV breather tube" hangs down and is not attached to anything? I


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Like @Oneacer and @oneboltshort said... I'd bet your crankcase is overfull with gas and oil now...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gesus.....must be engine damage by now..


----------



## Kolund406 (Jan 5, 2022)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> If it the carb is flooding you will see gas dripping out of the carb intake. Remove the cover and observe with the shut off in the on posiion(if you have one) and a half a tank or more of gas. Change the oil. When you tip a small engine you risk getting gas in the oil. So always drain the gas or shut off the gas supply.


Thank you! I wasn't even thinking about that. But after you mentioned that, I did infact tip the snowblower forward to have better access to the carb (watched some youtuber and I clearly missed him stating to shut off the gas supply or drain the gas). So I am sure gas in my oil now and that's why it's spewing out. Still a problem but at least I know what I did now. I plan to drain all oil and gas and see what happens? Or do you think my engine is done now?


----------



## Kolund406 (Jan 5, 2022)

Kolund406 said:


> Thank you! I wasn't even thinking about that. But after you mentioned that, I did infact tip the snowblower forward to have better access to the carb (watched some youtuber and I clearly missed him stating to shut off the gas supply or drain the gas). So I am sure gas in my oil now and that's why it's spewing out. Still a problem but at least I know what I did now. I plan to drain all oil and gas and see what happens? Or do you think my engine is done now?


And obviously refill oil and gas lol


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kolund406 said:


> And obviously refill oil and gas lol


you may be okay if this just ahppened. change oil and see how it runs. maybe a littl smoke at start up. let it warm up and see. 

good luck.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

If you have not run it, there should be no damage. If you have, it all comes down to how much was oil vs. fuel, and how long it was run . . . pretty much impossible to predict. As noted above, change the oil and run it and see.


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

It will let you know if there’s damage. Hope you caught it in time.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Kolund406 said:


> View attachment 185975


That is NO way to treat those awesome IHC patient mugs!!!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> That is NO way to treat those awesome IHC patient mugs!!!


I thought that was a specimen cup..... Yuck!


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Oneacer said:


> Do Not run that machine if gas is getting in the crankcase ......


OP: thanks for the picture. I did not want to believe *that* is what was happening!
My mind said "No way that there could ever be that much gas leaked by to fill up the crankcase to where it runs out the valve cover". That's the highest possible point on the engine. Now, I'm a believer. 
The crankcase was probably ful when you first started to fix the OEM carb. You may have fixed the problem when you cleaned the OEM carb, but the crankcase was still full of gas. The second carb (from Walmart) is probably ok and actually fixed the problem. As others have said, drain and refill the oil. I would run it and when you shut it off to store it for the day, throw a couple of wood blocks under the bucket to tip it back. That way, if there is still a carb leak problem, it will run out the carb instead of back to the valves. Wouldn't hurt to drill a small hole (1/8") in the bottom of the plastic air intake) just in case, to let the leakage drain out..
PS - I had that happen on a 12hp Briggs vertical on my rider. I ran it around the yard (with out knowing), it spit and sputtered and carried on. I figured it out and drained the gas / oil mix and have ran the mower since with no real problems. Yay, it will be smokey for a few minutes. I get the crankcase is clean as a whistle now....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Once you damage the rings and cylinder wall, it may take a while to come back to bite you. ....

The OHV by design in small engines is prone to this with faulty carbs.


----------

